# Oklahoma State Spring Meeting



## Velbert (Mar 19, 2006)

Oklahoma Spring Bee Meeting (pot Luck) is being hosted by the North Western beekeepers and the Frontier County Beekeepers At the Garfield County Fairgrounds in the Youth Building 

Come and have a good time Starting About 8 AM March 8th

Please let all of your club members know that orders from Mann Lake, the only vendor who will be at the Oklahoma State Beekeepers Meeting on March 8, in Enid, OK, need to be placed with: 

*George Richtmeyer at 405-872-8385*

NO LATER THAN FRIDAY, FEBRUARY 29 to have them delivered free of charge at the Spring meeting.

Thank you,
Maribeth Snapp, Treasurer
Oklahoma State Beekeeper's Association


----------

